# site theme



## driphter (Jul 31, 2011)

I know the blue theme was not on purpose but this guy really likes it. So much easier to read the forums in this color combo. Just thought id drop a post about it and see what others thought. The green wasn't bad, just hard on the eyes after extended browsing 

Any others have thoughts on this?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I like it too. Can we have an option for it when it goes back to the green?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i was thinking about something like that...would be nice to have options for different theme color variants


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now we are revamping the entire theme as we speak, we will have a blue theme too for users to choose.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> Right now we are revamping the entire theme as we speak, we will have a blue theme too for users to choose.


this sounds great.


----------

